# Ambushed by a White



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Shark that is, not Supremacist.
http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2012/05/ ... ina-coast/

No calls for "Death to Sharks", no gun-toting yahoos, no explosive-wielding Shark Posse a la Jaws.









And this is America. We own the rights to "Gun-Nuttery".
:lol:


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

"We're going to need a bigger paddleboard".

Dunno... Doesn't have the same ring to it.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVc1lLUAABFXgAAQQAcAIBAAN+fesCAAZDVT9HpU9No1RtT1P0UyDVPamkzUZBoaYFHx04rb3C7yVpYwxyc7xa82CLLnAqjbrrSEL9Gb86WXTeaCO5t6rDD5OSM6XCAqYfvjg+MbVwL0amh1mRvgrE0BDOZHpjYK8qA6BFkhw3aZF3JFOFCQVzWUtQ==


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Yeah, there's hasn't been any comment by the girl about how "cool" it was.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Zed said:


> Yeah, there's hasn't been any comment by the girl about how "cool" it was.


I figured the word "cool" wasn't used by anyone young on a surf board or surf board like device anymore. They all seem to use the terms "sick" or "stoked", or "hey mum what's this big grey thing taking a bite out of my new paddle board".


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Anyone else notice the board just happens to be yellow? :twisted:


----------



## krisvander (Aug 3, 2011)

I noticed it was yellow right away too...


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Yep, yum yum yellow.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

My new yak is white on the bottom and yellow on top, does that mean I only have to worry about aerial attacks now ?


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

keza said:


> My new yak is white on the bottom and yellow on top, does that mean I only have to worry about aerial attacks now ?


If a GWS jumps hear your yak then yes, I would vacate the area. Just in case it saw the top deck.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Only the ones w/ lazers.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Zed said:


> Only the ones w/ lazers.


freakin lazers ;-)


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Another one:
http://www.sanluisobispo.com/2012/05/14 ... escue.html
That's about 4-5hrs travel by land, N of me.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

This story is false and misleading! :shock:

...We need to interview the shark to get it's point of view :lol: :lol: :lol:

_"Coming un next on 60 Minutes, an up close and personal chat with a Great White Shark that found a paddle board in his restaurant meal this morning"._ ;-)


----------

